
Sophia v2.2 is out - pmwkaa
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/sophia-database/asQxturuGDw
======
interactiv
This is a bit stupid, but developers, each time you make an announcement like
that, even on your own forum, blog, ..., take the time to write 1 sentence
telling people what the software does. I clicked on the link, have no idea
what it is and nothing made me want to click on the website to find out.

Even if it is the 5000th release, never miss that opportunity to acquire more
users.

Same for web apps. One line somewhere at the bottom/top of the page to explain
where people are and what the hell it is about. It used to be the norm 10/15
years ago, I don't understand why people miss one precious opportunity like
that. Visitors aren't lazy, it's just that there is so many content to browse
today. If you don't get their attention in the 30 seconds they initially spend
on your page, that's too late.

It's the first time I hear about Sofia like many here, 95% of the audience
that clicked on the link won't bother if they don't immediately know what it
is for.

------
halestock
If any of the sophia developers are here, please take note: your site is
absolutely unreadable on mobile.

------
wheresvic1
How is this different from leveldb?

~~~
ricardobeat
See the second paragraph of [http://sophia.systems](http://sophia.systems)

~~~
wheresvic1
Leveldb does the same thing: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18447380/is-
there-somethi...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18447380/is-there-
something-like-redis-db-but-not-limited-with-ram-size)

